# Looking for Computer Bookshelves



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

I am wondering what you guys would get for a budget pre assembled bookshelf pair from either PE or used on ebay. Whatever is a good pair for around $100 maybe more and maybe less. This is for my new computer my brother just got, and we are really not sure how to even hook this up. 

We were thinking about buying a plate amp for his cheap 12" ED EHQS sub and building the ported box they recommend for it. Could we put that plate amp right in the back of their box or would that throw off the calculations of the box badly?

http://www.icixsound.com/vb/icixnation/images/38_1531.jpg

Do the bookshelves hook up to the sub amp to get power or what? Also how do you hook them all up to the computer? Do you just run RCAs off of the plate amp to the computer I assume. Thoughts? ......... Thanks guys!


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Well I thought of one thing I didn't think of before. I guess I will probably have to buy a cheap 2.1 HT receiver won't I?


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

A bit out of the price range...but looks killer!
http://www.audioadvisor.com/prodinfo.asp?number=NHTM00

Or these and run an amp to them, like the smaller Dayton HT amps
http://www.audioadvisor.com/prodinfo.asp?number=ATASB1.2


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

rekd0514 said:


> Do the bookshelves hook up to the sub amp to get power or what? Also how do you hook them all up to the computer? Do you just run RCAs off of the plate amp to the computer I assume. Thoughts? ......... Thanks guys!


you simply use a phono jack to RCA, then run an RCA Y splitter
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=090-288


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

Or one of these even better....
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=090-294
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=240-135


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

http://www.madisound.com/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=137&products_id=369

http://www.accessories4less.com/cgi-bin/item/KEFHTS1001SPKBLK

http://cgi.ebay.com/Denon-2-way-Home-Theater-Speakers-SC-A76-FULL-Warranty_W0QQitemZ150197252627QQihZ005QQcategoryZ14991QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Insignia-6-5-Bookshelf-Speakers-Surround-5-1-6-1-7-1_W0QQitemZ160193068610QQihZ006QQcategoryZ14991QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

AzGrower said:


> A bit out of the price range...but looks killer!
> http://www.audioadvisor.com/prodinfo.asp?number=NHTM00
> 
> Or these and run an amp to them, like the smaller Dayton HT amps
> http://www.audioadvisor.com/prodinfo.asp?number=ATASB1.2


That amped one looks like a cool idea, but kinda over the budget and I don't know if just one would sound right. Anyone have any bookshelves they have some personal experience for ~$100?

Right now I am looking at a Onkyo TX-8522 receiver to power the bookshelves and I will use the other Speaker B inputs for the subwoofer. I can do that correct? I think that is the best way for me to go because then I can always take it off the computer and use it on a TV for sound. 

http://www.us.onkyo.com/model.cfm?m=TX-8522&class=Receiver&p=i

Also would putting the plate amp on the back of that box be fine or what?


----------



## mavster (Dec 13, 2007)

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=300-642

How about this!?

Shielded to be around your monitor too


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

I think I am going to look for some that are a bit cheaper, already assembled, and a little smaller. I got a few in mind after a few hours of searching around.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks for the links everyone. Anybody have some answers to the few questions I have left? I have some bookshelves on ebay I am looking at right now.


----------



## mavster (Dec 13, 2007)

post them ^


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Right now its some Polk R150 and Acoustic Research ARXP52 because after looking around they were both mention as good ones around $100. I also have a chance to get em real cheap on ebay.  I read some good/bad reviews on that Athena set. Some Infinity sets were mentioned as well as a few others.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Those sound pretty good or what? If you got anymore suggestions I am open to them. I guess I will be putting the plate amp on the back of the box, since no one suggested not to do that. I can't imagine it will hurt that much. I also assume I am right in using the Speaker B terminals on the recevier to go to the plate amp.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

In my searches I found a few awesome deals I thought I would share.










http://www.mcminone.com/product.asp?product_id=58-12295&catalog_name=MCMProducts

The Acoustic Research ARXP52 are on sale here if you add them to the cart. They are $70 + 10 shipping so there is a good chance I will be jumping on those. 

I also found a good way to get a cheap Onkyo TX-8522 refurb receiver. First you need to join Club Onkyo and you get the club price of $99. By joining the club you get 10 points which equals to $10 off. You can also register old Onkyo products and write reviews for 5 points each. On top of that there is a promotion for 10% off. I have 20 points because of 2 products I registered, so this puts me at. 










http://www.shoponkyo.com/detail.cfm?productid=TX-8222&modelid=14&group_id=1&detail=1&ext_war=1

$99.00
- 10% promotion $9.90
- 20 points $20.00
+ 6.50 shipping
---------------------------------
= $75.60 shipped

Last thing is the Polk R150 bookshelf pair. They are available at Fry's for $50 + 10 shipping. 










http://shop1.outpost.com/product/4965491


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Those AR's sure look nice and phase plugs...I know nothing about them but the AR 8" 3 way towers I have in the LR are great...


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

I gotta decide between one or the other. haha 

*Can anyone tell me if I can put a sub on that receiver or not?* I am wondering if I can use the Speaker B inputs, but I don't think I can. I assume the amp can only play one set of speakers at a time. Either A or B, but not A and B. Anyone know?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

I will be using the speaker outs of my Onkyo into the speaker level inputs of my Bash 300 plate amp for the subwoofer


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

The onkyo doesn't seem to exist there anymore.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Well that's horrible news! I didn't even get a chance to order one. I guess you snooze you lose. I guess I have to start looking for another receiver option. Any ideas.....?


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

AzGrower said:


> Or one of these even better....
> http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=090-294
> http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=240-135


Don't buy the top one. The one that's just a single solid piece. I have it and it came with my wireless headphones to convert the RCA jacks to a headphone jack for your pc and it does not fit into the hole because it's too wide. This will not fit into a lot of your electronics because of poor design. It needs to have a narrow round cylinder protruding from it so it can get into the speaker jack hole with clearance from the body of the electronic device.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks for the info. If I get one, I will be getting an actual cable.


----------

